# can you take out the words but match the color



## Zenith94 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Dec 25, 2008)

Go to Paint. Eyedrop the background color. Click the rectangle tool by the bottom and select the 3rd option. Drag it over the text.


----------



## science (Dec 25, 2008)

Here ya go, Merry Christmas


----------



## damole (Dec 25, 2008)

Heh, that is pretty simple to do.


----------

